# Where Illusions Come to Life: Stark and Shawna Set Extraordinaire



## Vermin (Jan 7, 2013)

*Where Illusions Come to Life: Shawna Set Extraordinaire*


welcome to the set shop where your able to make any illusion of your perfect dream come true

please read this page and choose the worker of your choice and respect others before posting



you must have at least 500 post and have been a member for six months before requesting 
maximum number of request is three things
a set automatically counts as one request
signatures off please, this helps the page load faster
please wait at least four days before requesting again
please provide decent quality stocks
we can't promise to be very active, so please wait at least five days for us to complete your request
when we your finish your request i will notify you via vm
you must pick up your request within a week after i notify you; don't you dare waste our time
don't request if you are only gonna wear the stuff for two hours, a day ect
rep is no longer mandatory for everything zyken does, for avatars/signatures/sets, credit is required
things like a simple transparency or a resize will not require credit but is appreciated
contempt will not be tolerated; if you are disrespectful to me or my fellow workers, you will be banned from requesting here
if you really dislike the result, go smoke some weed



for examples please go to post #2

Zyken:

_*avatars*
*signatures*
*sets*
*gifs*
*profile pictures*
* transparencies*
_

Tony Stark:

_*avatars*
*signatures*
*sets*
*profile pictures*
* transparencies*_

Eternity:

_*avatars*
*signatures*
*sets*
*profile pictures*
* transparencies*
*photography*
*poems*
*characters*_

rice_
*gif avatars*
*gif signatures*
*gif sets*_

we are not currently hiring! sorry





> *request type:* what do you want? avatar signature, banner ect
> *stock:* the image you want me to work from. please have it spoiler tagged or linked
> *effects:* what you want your set to look like
> *text:* what you want it to say
> ...




​


----------



## Vermin (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _avatars_ 












​


----------



## Vermin (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _signatures_ 












*Spoiler*: _sets/other_ 











​


----------



## Vermin (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 











​


----------



## Vermin (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _sets_ 























*Spoiler*: _poem_ 



Don’t cry little one
just give me your hand
for you are my son
and I will give you my land

You will grow up to be
anything you want to
and you will see me
always supporting you

When you fall to the ground
trying to walk
I will guide you without a sound
only talking when I hear you talk

As years go by
your life will change
you will laugh, you will cry
but you won’t derange

You might feel alone
even do things you regret
but high on his throne
is the father that never forget





​


----------



## Vermin (Jan 7, 2013)

*[reserved!!!]*


----------



## Vermin (Jan 7, 2013)

_

request are now open​__​_​


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm the first customer make me whatever you what babe.I'll wear it regardless


----------



## Araragi (Jan 7, 2013)

First in awesome shop 

damn Gino 

Good luck guys. I'll join you guys when I get better 

Requesting a poem from etty. Surprise me


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 7, 2013)

Hola!  Etty, can you make me a sig from  with  as a matching av? I'd like them to more or less match in color, but without any more fuzzy/misty effects - I like the clarity as they are now (if that makes sense). Otherwise, you can do what you like, adding text/etc. is ok but please give me an option without it if you so do. Thank you in advance! pek


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello everyone. Thank you for taking the time to visit our shop. The goods will be delivered.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 7, 2013)

Need trans'd sig of . No borders please. Need this ASAP!

EDIT: would also like to request a trans'd profile pic of . 

Thanks in advance


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 7, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Need trans'd sig of . No borders please. Need this ASAP!
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm taking care of it right now.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 7, 2013)

Quincy James said:


> Hola!  Etty, can you make me a sig from  with  as a matching av? I'd like them to more or less match in color, but without any more fuzzy/misty effects - I like the clarity as they are now (if that makes sense). Otherwise, you can do what you like, adding text/etc. is ok but please give me an option without it if you so do. Thank you in advance! pek



Will do Betsy! Excellent stock by the way.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 7, 2013)

request type: Set
stock: 
Size: Senior
effects: None
border: Thin black
worker: Zoroark


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 7, 2013)

Here it is Daft:


----------



## Alicia (Jan 7, 2013)

Tony Stark said:


> Here it is Daft:


Okay thanks! Do I need to credit or does rep suffice?
Oh can you take up that edit I made as well? :33




Daftvirgin said:


> EDIT: would also like to request a trans'd profile pic of .
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 7, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Okay thanks! Do I need to credit or does rep suffice?
> Oh can you take up that edit I made as well? :33



If I do the prof pic also, it will require some credit too. 

What size would you like the prof pic to be?


----------



## Alicia (Jan 7, 2013)

Tony Stark said:


> If I do the prof pic also, it will require some credit too.
> 
> What size would you like the prof pic to be?



Uhm never mind... I'll cancel the request.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 7, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> First in awesome shop
> 
> damn Gino
> 
> ...



Didn't see that. . Will do.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Betsy-chan_ 









Hope you like it.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Aladdin_ 



Liar, liar, black as night
Slightly dirty, quite a mess
Say it, do it, make it fight
Tie it down, smaller, less

Once you tricked me
Nothing against you, empty, no rage
Twice you told me, you are free
Grasped me, back to your cage

No!
No, I tell you.
Frothing, fumbling, flubbery fool!

Return, returned...​


----------



## Araragi (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you require rep for poems?  

repped anyways


----------



## Eternity (Jan 7, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Do you require rep for poems?
> 
> repped anyways



You requested it, so I guess so. 



Why thanks.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 7, 2013)

*req set*

Request: Set
Worker: Shawna
Stock Sig:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/whamslam3/hollow_ichigo___captain__arrancar_by_aconst-d5ev04o_zps74a47de4.jpeg



Stock Ava:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/whamslam3/captain_ichigo_by_juhani-d514zm0_zps0e6684b8.jpeg



Size Sig: up to u
Size Ava: senior 
Borders: up to u
Text: Captain Ichigo
Effects: up to u


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 8, 2013)

i would like to request a senior set please? 

here's the stock: 

i would like the borders dotted in black & white like the examples


----------



## Scizor (Jan 8, 2013)

Good luck with the shop guys


----------



## Vermin (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks scizor :33

okay, i'll be doing , , , and  request


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 8, 2013)

Eternity said:


> *Spoiler*: _Betsy-chan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're bootyful, thank you!!


----------



## Cjones (Jan 8, 2013)

Request: Set
Size: Ava - Senior, Sig - Can keep it like it is.
Stock:  
Effects: Surprise me
Border: Thin Black
Worker: Eternity
Poem: Yes


----------



## Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

Cjones said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Ava - Senior, Sig - Can keep it like it is.
> Stock:
> Effects: Surprise me
> ...



Will do. :33


----------



## Vermin (Jan 8, 2013)

Gino said:


> I'm the first customer make me whatever you what babe.I'll wear it regardless







Gilgamesh said:


> request type: Set
> stock:
> Size: Senior
> effects: None
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Zoroark


----------



## Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope it is satisfactory. I toned down the sig because I felt that it would be hard on the eyes as it was. I made one unohana avy without toning down the white, because it looks really good like it was.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 8, 2013)

request type: Set
stock:  
effects: Anything that looks epic
text: N/A
border: Anything that looks good
worker: Eternity
poem: Yes
miscellaneous: Gothic background


----------



## Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> request type: Set
> stock:
> effects: Anything that looks epic
> text: N/A
> ...



I can do this, but if you give me the name if this woman, I might be able to find a better stock, as this is at the very edge of what I can work with. (small, glued on text, pixled)

Also, what exactly do you mean by gothic background?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 8, 2013)

Her name is Flare from Queen Bonjorno! I found her on Anime Database. Do you need a link to that page?

Example for a gothic background is a dark color background with something to it. Ex: Black background with red roses.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> Her name is Flare from Queen Bonjorno! I found her on Anime Database. Do you need a link to that page?
> 
> Example for a gothic background is a dark color background with something to it. Ex: Black background with red roses.



I will try to find a better stock, if I can. If not, I will do my best with what I have.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 9, 2013)

Type of request: avi and sig request
Name: none
Artist of choice: any
Open request



*Avatar Size 150/200 for the avatar*


*Sig Size 550/150*


Thanks and good luck with the shop guys.  :33


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 9, 2013)

Omega Reaper said:


> Type of request: avi and sig request
> Name: none
> Artist of choice: any
> Open request
> ...



Will be done. Thank you.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Vermin (Jan 9, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> Request: Set
> Worker: Shawna
> Stock Sig:
> 
> ...


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 9, 2013)

Tony Stark said:


>



Thank you very much. But I was hoping they would have a background of some sort.  What I'm looking for is something similar to this.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 9, 2013)

Omega Reaper said:


> Thank you very much. But I was hoping they would have a background of some sort.  What I'm looking for is something similar to this.



We'll see what we can do.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 9, 2013)

Nesha said:


> i would like to request a senior set please?
> 
> here's the stock:
> 
> i would like the borders dotted in black & white like the examples







hey tony and etty, you guys wouldn't mind me editing the examples and putting up what i believe are better ones right?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 9, 2013)

Zoroark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 9, 2013)

Tony Stark said:


> We'll see what we can do.



Thanks.  And sorry for the trouble.  :33


----------



## Cjones (Jan 9, 2013)

Eternity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Quite nice, thanks so much.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Zoroark said:


>



would u be able to do more with the sig cuz there is very little actually done to it from the original piece. i kno i said "up to u" in my request but i was expecting more to be honest (not trying to be mean or anything). if not its cool, ill just make this set myself. i just like getting work done from other members on here so i can represent u kno?


----------



## Vermin (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 10, 2013)

Zoroark said:


> hey tony and etty, you guys wouldn't mind me editing the examples and putting up what i believe are better ones right?



Okay. No problem with that.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 10, 2013)

Fine by me.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_ 






*Spoiler*: _Poem_ 



Calamity, my lady in red
I give, you take away
Robbed, I am bleeding by the bed
Forgotten, I fade away

Calamity, my brother in arms
We fight the unseen
I seen no end to these harms
You embrace such filth

Calamity, my eternal rival
Robbed and forgotten
No end to the fighting
Faded, flithy and rotten

Calamity, destroyer of worlds
Masses become mumbles
Wretches become howls
Bloodied, broken and in fumbles

Calm, I lay myself flat
Release the lady in red
Stop the brother in arms
Release the eternal rival
Smile to the destroyer of worlds

Seen, but never forgotten








Apologies for not giving the set a more "gothic" look. I am a perfectionist, and I couldn't do much to the stock without ruining it. I hope you still like the result, and I put in a little extra effort with the poem, to make up for the lack of gothicness.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 10, 2013)

I like how it turn, thanks for the set.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 10, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> I like how it turn, thanks for the set.



I'm glad, come back soon.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 10, 2013)

*Request:* Senior Set
*Border:* Dotted for effects, no border for transparencies (see below)
*Worker:* Anyone

*Avatar:* 

*Details:* Focus on Link's head. Not too many effects please, also not too much contrast, I prefer simplicity. I'd like to see what you'll do with this, but could you also make me a transparent one?

*Signature:* 

*Details:* Same thing, not too many crazy effects or colouring. It'd be nice if you could add a gentle background that doesn't take away from the image itself. This one is already transparent so can I get an additional one with a resize proper for a sig?

Really looking forward to this, thanks~


----------



## Eternity (Jan 10, 2013)

Aeion said:


> *Request:* Senior Set
> *Border:* Dotted for effects, no border for transparencies (see below)
> *Worker:* Anyone
> 
> ...




Will do.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd like to request a senior set.

Stock: 

Worker: Anyone
Effects: Just keep it simple. I love the picture too much to have it muddied by over bearing effects. Other then that do what you see fit.
Border: Rounder corners.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## G (Jan 11, 2013)

Avy 
Sig 
Go crazy


----------



## Vermin (Jan 11, 2013)

taking Butō Rengoob, and g


----------



## Eternity (Jan 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 










@


----------



## Ayana (Jan 12, 2013)

Request type: Set. 
Avy with the girl in the back.
 stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: None
Border: none
Worker: whoever wans it


----------



## Eternity (Jan 12, 2013)

Ayana said:


> Request type: Set.
> Avy with the girl in the back.
> stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



Will do! :33


----------



## Eternity (Jan 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana (with border)_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ayana (without border)_


----------



## Ayana (Jan 12, 2013)

Freaking thank you, it's so lovely!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 12, 2013)

Ayana said:


> Freaking thank you, it's so lovely!



You're welcome.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 12, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I'd like to request a senior set.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2013)

Eternity said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great 

A small thing though; Is it possible to fit more of Link's head in the avatar? I was hoping to get more of his head/hat within the image, like this:



Could I also get a transparent with a dotted border like that^, and one without a dotted border? (and without the eyes  being transparent) Sorry for the trouble, I should have specified


----------



## Eternity (Jan 12, 2013)

Will do.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks. That's wonderful 

Sorry to bother you, but could the little white birdie thing on Link's hat not be transparent as well?


----------



## Eternity (Jan 12, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Sorry to bother you, but could the little white birdie thing on Link's hat not be transparent as well?



Never happy. 


Hhaha, no, just joking.  Sure thing.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Never happy.
> 
> 
> Hhaha, no, just joking.  Sure thing.



Sorry  But thank you very much! Your kindness knows of no bounds!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 12, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Sorry  But thank you very much! Your kindness knows of no bounds!



Why thank you.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 12, 2013)

Canceling my request.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 13, 2013)

G said:


> Avy
> Sig
> Go crazy


----------



## G (Jan 13, 2013)

You must spread some reputation
sorry you have used too much rep


----------



## Eternity (Jan 13, 2013)

NufcLew said:


> request type: Transparency + re-size to sit sig
> stock:
> worker: Anyone
> 
> :33



No hotlinking from zerochan. Try uplaoding it on imageshack or something.


----------



## Lew (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm cancelling my request, decided I don't like the stock anymore.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 14, 2013)

come on you fuckers 

i am bored request something


----------



## Tray (Jan 14, 2013)

Set for this --->>>>>> 

Any border , any effect


----------



## Eternity (Jan 14, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Set for this --->>>>>>
> 
> Any border , any effect



Will do.


----------



## Seiji (Jan 15, 2013)

Request: Set

Stock: 

Size: Junior

Border: Thin black

Effects: Up to you

Worker: Whoever.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 15, 2013)

i'll do this :33

but your link isn't working


----------



## Eternity (Jan 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Trαy_ 










@Zoro: Maybe you should add on the front page that they cant hotlink from zerochan, that they have to add the link instead.


----------



## Seiji (Jan 16, 2013)

Zoroark said:


> i'll do this :33
> 
> but your link isn't working



Sorry bout that! How about this?


----------



## Vermin (Jan 16, 2013)

Nate River said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vermin (Jan 17, 2013)

omega reaper:


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 18, 2013)

HI I'D LIKE TO REQUEST A SET OF  TWO CUTIES FROM ZORO TRANSPARENT PLS THANK


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2013)

_*request type: set*_
_*stock: *_
_* effects: freedom to do what you want*_
_*text: nothing*_
_*border: Round *_
_*worker: Doesn't matter*_
_*miscellaneous: Make it look awesome  *_


----------



## Tray (Jan 18, 2013)

Request type: set

Border: like 

Worker :any

Avatar : 

Sig: 

Size: Senior

Details: Avatar concentrated on head, but not way too close

Effects: Make it look badass please 

Will rep & cred


----------



## Hardcore (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll add on a request if you don't mind 

Stock: 
Set
Senior sized

Everything else depending on how you see fit


----------



## Vermin (Jan 19, 2013)

Quincy James said:


> HI I'D LIKE TO REQUEST A SET OF  TWO CUTIES FROM ZORO TRANSPARENT PLS THANK







​
_~Honeydew List~_
 [Shawna]
 [Shawna]
[Shawna]
​ _~request are open_​


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 19, 2013)

Zoroark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!! Thank you muchly dear pek


----------



## Vermin (Jan 20, 2013)

Gino said:


> _*request type: set*_
> _*stock: *_
> _* effects: freedom to do what you want*_
> _*text: nothing*_
> ...


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2013)

a senior resize would be appreciated, i'll clog you with rep


----------



## Vermin (Jan 20, 2013)

went ahead and did trinity's because it was super easy
will do hardcores next
request still open, blah, blah, blah


----------



## Gino (Jan 20, 2013)

Zoroark said:


>


Awwwwwwwww Yeah Thanks


----------



## Vermin (Jan 21, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Request type: set
> 
> Border: like
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Tray (Jan 21, 2013)

Zoroark said:


> ​



You thank :33


----------



## Vermin (Jan 22, 2013)

HardCore said:


> I'll add on a request if you don't mind
> 
> Stock:
> Set
> ...



​


----------



## Hardcore (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot :byakuya


----------



## Achnal (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Eternity (Jan 24, 2013)

Will do.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 29, 2013)

Request type: set
Worker: whoever is available
Size: senior
Stock: 
Border: black dotted
Text: no text
Effects: red/black colored
Specifications: Focus on the brunette girl in red only.

Thanks!


----------



## Vermin (Jan 29, 2013)

^will do               :33


----------



## Vermin (Jan 31, 2013)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: set
> Worker: whoever is available
> Size: senior
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Eternity (Jan 31, 2013)

Shawna, can you do the trans I wanted to do?


----------



## Vermin (Jan 31, 2013)

yes**


----------



## Eternity (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks, been busy AND lazy lately, and it's been more then 5 days now. 

Again, thank you for taking it.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 31, 2013)

Zyken said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 4, 2013)

Request type: Set
Worker: Doesn't matter
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Black
Effects: None


----------



## Vermin (Feb 5, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Request type: Set
> Worker: Doesn't matter
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Sora (Feb 6, 2013)

requesting a set
source: 
dotted borders please


----------



## Vermin (Feb 8, 2013)

Sora said:


> requesting a set
> source:
> dotted borders please


----------



## Perseverance (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

Think you could make the following quote into a cool text that would go well on a white background? Nothing too big, the text can be just slightly bigger than it's shown at the bottom, since there is a lot of words, but something that still stands out.

- Special emphasis on the underlined parts (feel free to make them seem distinct in any way).
- The author/date line at the end can be made smaller and less important/emphasized than the main quoted text.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Those Eastern thinkers of the ninth century laid down, on the basis of their , the principle of the , in those very terms, comprehending the rights of individual , and of inviolability of person and property; described the supreme power in Islam, or , as based on a ,  implying conditions of capacity and performance, and subject to  cancellation if the conditions under the contract were not fulfilled;  elaborated a  of which the humane,  prescriptions would have put to the blush certain belligerents in ; expounded a doctrine of toleration of non-Moslem  so  that our West had to wait a thousand years before seeing equivalent principles adopted.

- Count Leon Ostorog, French jurist, 1927


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey! Nothing special here, just a quick , whoever wants to take it. Sorry for such tiny stock, let me know if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 11, 2013)

to do list;




still taking request


----------



## Vermin (Feb 12, 2013)

Perseverance said:


> Hi,
> 
> Think you could make the following quote into a cool text that would go well on a white background? Nothing too big, the text can be just slightly bigger than it's shown at the bottom, since there is a lot of words, but something that still stands out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tray (Feb 12, 2013)

request type: avatar
stock:  
border: 
worker: any

Thanks


----------



## Vermin (Feb 13, 2013)

Quincy James said:


> Hey! Nothing special here, just a quick , whoever wants to take it. Sorry for such tiny stock, let me know if it doesn't work out.


----------



## rice (Feb 13, 2013)

Trαy said:


> request type: avatar
> stock:
> border:
> worker: any
> ...


----------



## KohZa (Feb 13, 2013)

request for a sig

stock: size:500X200 would be nice
effect effect


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 14, 2013)

set request please :33

worker- anyone who's willing
stock-
*Spoiler*: __ 







effects- make it look pretty 
text- Dragon of the Darkness Flame 
other- can you remove the text at the bottom?

will rep and cred. Thanks in advance!! :33


----------



## Vermin (Feb 14, 2013)

KohZa said:


> request for a sig
> 
> stock: size:500X200 would be nice
> effect effect



your image isn't working 



blackfire96 said:


> set request please :33
> 
> worker- anyone who's willing
> stock-
> ...




​


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 14, 2013)

Zyken said:


> ​


this is awesome :33 thanks so very much!!!!!! 
will rep and cred


----------



## rice (Feb 15, 2013)

KohZa said:


> request for a sig
> 
> stock: size:500X200 would be nice
> effect effect


----------



## KohZa (Feb 15, 2013)

rice said:


>



i like 2nd one!.thx


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey Zyken, i was wondering if it would be too much trouble to redo the set you already made me? im just talking about putting some different effects on it, other then Valentines colors on it??? if its too much trouble dont worry about,i was just asking 
i would rep and cred again :33


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 16, 2013)

I can't get it to show up, can you host it somewhere else?


----------



## Vermin (Feb 17, 2013)

blackfire96 said:


> Hey Zyken, i was wondering if it would be too much trouble to redo the set you already made me? im just talking about putting some different effects on it, other then Valentines colors on it??? if its too much trouble dont worry about,i was just asking
> i would rep and cred again :33


​


Quincy James said:


> I can't get it to show up, can you host it somewhere else?



​


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 18, 2013)

Zyken said:


> ​



thankies!!!!!!!!!!!!!  im 24'd so i'll rep ya later promise!!!!​


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 18, 2013)

Zyken said:


> ​


Thanks hon, it's beautiful! pek


----------



## Tray (Feb 19, 2013)

Trαy said:


> request type: avatar
> stock:
> border:
> worker: any
> ...



Can I get a 170 x 170 version of this again? For my profile pic thanks


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 19, 2013)

Set Request

Size: Senior 
Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
Border: Solid
Effects: None


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock:  
Size: 150x150 for avatar, sig is whatever you like
Effects: Sure. Whatever you feel like. The stock has potential I think
Border: whatever you like
Text: "Hear no Evil. See no Evil. Beard no Evil." Or "One beard to rule them all" whichever is easier.


Thanks!


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 20, 2013)

*request type*: Avatar

*stock: *

*effects:* whatever looks good 

*border:* Border like the one on these avy's


*worker:* anyone

whenever u have time, Thanks.


----------



## rice (Feb 20, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Can I get a 170 x 170 version of this again? For my profile pic thanks


----------



## Vermin (Feb 20, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Set Request
> 
> Size: Senior
> Worker: Anyone
> ...





Dracule Mihawk said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150 for avatar, sig is whatever you like
> Effects: Sure. Whatever you feel like. The stock has potential I think
> ...





.ProFound. said:


> *request type*: Avatar
> 
> *stock: *
> 
> ...


will do all of these :33


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

*request type*: Set

*stock*

*effects:* whatever looks good 

*border:* Don't Care


*worker:* anyone


----------



## Vermin (Feb 20, 2013)

and ginos set too


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 20, 2013)

Zoro! I'm gonna text your skills now! 

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Play around with the colour red
Border: Surprise me
Worker: Zyken 

You know how much I love Canaan so I expect nothing less but perfection.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 20, 2013)

sure blaze will do


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2013)

request type: Set
stock: 

effects: Anything that looks good
text: N/A
border: Anything that looks good
worker: Anyone
time frame: N/A
poem: No
miscellaneous: Make it look Epic


----------



## Vermin (Feb 20, 2013)

^will do


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Set Request
> 
> Size: Senior
> Worker: Anyone
> ...


​


Dracule Mihawk said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150 for avatar, sig is whatever you like
> Effects: Sure. Whatever you feel like. The stock has potential I think
> ...



​


.ProFound. said:


> [noparse]*request type*: Avatar
> 
> *stock: *
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

~ homework ~
 [shawna-10]
 [shawna-10]
 [shawna-30]
 [shawna-50]
​_~request are open_​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Seiji (Feb 22, 2013)

Request type: Set

Stock: .

Size: Senior

Border: Thin black

Effects: Up to you.

Thanks.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 22, 2013)

Zyken said:


> ​



Thanks alot.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 24, 2013)

Gino said:


> *request type*: Set
> 
> *stock*
> 
> ...



​
~ homework ~
 [shawna-10]
 [shawna-30]
 [shawna-50]
 [shawna-70]
​_~request are open_​


----------



## Vermin (Feb 25, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Zoro! I'm gonna text your skills now!
> 
> Request type: Set
> Stock:
> ...



​


----------



## Vermin (Feb 28, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> request type: Set
> stock:
> 
> effects: Anything that looks good
> ...



i apologize for the long wait 




​





Siriυs said:


> Request type: Set
> 
> Stock: .
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Seiji (Feb 28, 2013)

Zyken said:


> ​



Thanks mate. Incoming rep.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 28, 2013)

request type: set

stock: 

effects: whatever looks best

text: DMG

border: dotted

worker: anyone available

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the Beautful set.


----------



## Vermin (Mar 5, 2013)

Kyu said:


> request type: set
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Kyu (Mar 5, 2013)

Zyken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks wonderful, ty.


----------



## Gino (Mar 16, 2013)

request type: set

stock:


effects:None

border:round

worker: anyone available

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vermin (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Immortal (Mar 19, 2013)

Yooo, Zyk, I didn't know you had a shop. 

Could ya do me a favor? I really needa GoT set for the 31st. I'll inevitably put the set I have on back on after GoT, but I wanna get one for the third season. Here's some stocks I found on their facebook. Could you use the first one for the avi and the second for the signature? My only specifications are that I'd like my name to be on the signature somewhere and that I really like borders like the signature I'm wearing now (like.. weird/unorthodox ones) I really don't like dotted borders so just don't use one of those  

Thanks a bunch Zyk! Much love ;D

(Senior size)



I absolutely love the set I'm rocking now, so you can use that as a reference for what I like, but feel free to just do what you think looks best.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 25, 2013)

Should I ask someone else, Zyk?


----------



## Vermin (Mar 25, 2013)

o shit i didn't even notice  my bad


----------



## Immortal (Mar 25, 2013)

It's okay  Do you want the request or not though?


----------



## Vermin (Mar 26, 2013)

yes I'm taking it


----------



## Blunt (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Shawna, can I get  done please? 

Effects are up to you (no borders though, unless they're really cool). I don't need it resized.


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for being inactive such a long time. High-school makes me busy.

*I'm back in but I will only do transparencies until the summer holiday comes.*


----------

